# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  نظر شما راجع ب استفاده از این قرصا چیه؟

## Dr Baq3r

همون طور ک پرسیدم نظر شما راجع ب استفاده از این قرصا چیه؟
جینکوتیدی،زینک،روغن ماهی از الان تا کنکور؟
رتیالین برا روز کنکور؟؟؟ @afshar

----------


## Dr Baq3r

منبع :جینکو حافظه‌تان را تقویت می‌کند

فواید و مضرات جینکوتیدی:

*جینکو حافظه‌تان را تقویت می‌کند
**ضد تجمع پلاکت ها، ضد آلرژی، ضد آلزایمر، ضد آریتمی، ضد آرتریت، ضد آسم، ضد سرطان، ضد شکنندگی مویرگ ها، ضد تشنج، ضد افسردگی، افزایش دهنده ی حافظه، محافظ اعصاب و .... از خواص مفید اینگیاه دارویی است.
جینکو درختی است برگ ریز که قدیمی ترین گونه‌ی گیاهی به جای مانده در جهان می‌باشد. بعضی، قدمت وجود آن را بیش از 200 میلیون سال و بعضی منابع بیش تر از 250 و حتی 270 میلیون سال می‌دانند. این درخت ارتفاعی تا 37 متر و قطری تا حدود یک متر را می‌تواند دارا باشد. عمر درخت گاهی تا هزار سال می‌رسد. برگ‌های این درخت بسیار ظریف و زیبا و به شکل بادبزن هستند. برگ جینکو دارای رنگ سبز نسبتاً روشن بوده و همین رنگ به درخت زیبایی خاصی می‌دهد.
این درخت دو پایه بوده، در پایه ی نر گل‌ها به صورت گل آذین سنبله و پایه ی ماده دارای میوه ای شبیه به گیلاس تولید می‌کند که ریشه ی آن در پاییز به روی درخت کامل شده و به زمین می‌افتد.
میوه‌ی جینکو دارای قسمت گوشتی آب دار با بوی بد بوده و دانه‌ای در وسط آن است. این دانه شبیه دانه‌ی بادام می‌باشد و در بعضی از مناطق آسیا به عنوان خوراکی به فروش می‌رسد. این درخت، بومی چین بوده و در ژاپن نیز گسترش دارد. کشت جینکو در سال‌های اخیر در مناطق مختلفی از جهان از جمله در ایران معمول گشته است. این درخت دارای رشد بسیار کند و آرامی می‌باشد.

تاریخچه:با توجه به قدمت درخت که مربوط به بیش از 200 میلیون سال پیش می‌باشد، آن را به نام فسیل زنده یاد می‌کنند و از آن جا که فسیل‌های به جا مانده از این درخت در نواحی جنوب شرقی چین و هندوچین پیدا شده است، احتمال رویشگاه اصلی آن در این نواحی به یقین مبدل شده است. به نظر می‌رسد که تمام جینکوهای موجود در آمریکای شمالی، اروپا و نقاط دیگر کره‌ی زمین در عصر یخبندان دوره‌ی اول از بین رفته و فقط در چین از این خطر نجات یافته‌اند. این گیاه در سال 1710 به وسیله ی اگلبرت کمپفر به اروپا برده شد و در سال 1771 توسط گیاه شناس مشهور، لینه مورد مطالعه و نام گذاری علمی شد.
جینکو در چین به نام پنجه اردک گفته می‌شود؛ چرا که شباهت زیادی به آن دارد. این گیاه از قدیم به عنوان یکی از گیاهان با اهمیت چین محسوب می‌شده و برای آن آثار تقویت کننده‌ی قلب و ریه قایل بوده‌اند. در اسناد باقی مانده از طب چین قدیم این گونه استنباط می‌شود که پودر برگ‌های آن را به منظور درمان آسم به طریقه ی استنشاقی استفاده می‌کرده اند. در دست نوشته‌های سانسکریت از اثرات عصاره‌ی این گیاه به عنوان اکسیر طولانی کننده عمر یاد شده است.
ترکیبات مهم:قسمت مورد استفاده‌ی جینکو برگ‌های آن می‌باشد که ترکیبات آن به شدت تحت تأثیر فصل برداشت آن است. بیش‌ترین درصد مواد و تغییرات آن، مربوط به فصل پاییز می‌باشد. به طور خلاصه ترکیبات مهم آن شامل موارد زیر است:
* فلاونوئیدها: بیش از 40 فلاونوئید مختلف تاکنون در برگ‌ها شناخته شده اند که شامل بیلوبتین، جینکتین، ایزوجینکتین، سیادوپیتی زین، کورستین، کامفرول و ایزورامنتین می‌باشند.
* ترپنوئیدها که بیش تردی ترین هستند شامل بیلوبالید، و جینگولیدهای A، B، C، J و M می‌باشند.
* اسیدهای آلی که از جمله اسید شیکمیک، اسید وانیلیک، اسید آسکوربیک، اسید پاراکوماریک و مشتقات اسید بنزوئیک هستند.
* ترکیبات دیگر از جمله کربوهیدرات، الکل‌ها، کربورهای خطی و کتون‌های دانه که دارای حدود 38 درصد کربوهیدرات، 4 درصد پروتئین، 2 درصد چربی، آلکالوئیدها، اسید آمینه، گلوکزیدهای سیانوژنیک و فنل‌ها است.
اصولا عصاره‌ی جینکو را بر حسب وجود 24 درصد فلاونویید گلوکزیدها استاندارد می‌نمایند.

اثرات مهم:بیش از 400 تحقیق کلینیکی بر روی خواص جینکو صورت گرفته که اطلاعات مهمی از آن‌ها به دست آمده است؛ از جمله این که اثرات عصاره جینکو به مراتب از اجسام خالص شده ی آن بیش تر است و این نشان می‌دهد که اثرات سینرژیسم بین ترکیبات مختلف آن وجود داشته و دارای اهمیت است. آزمایش‌های مختلفی که بر روی انسان و حیوان صورت گرفته به طریق خوراکی و به شکل قطره و کپسول بوده است.
از اثرات تایید شده ی جینکو که دارای اهمیت می‌باشند موارد زیر را می‌توان نام برد:
1- تحریک گردش خون مغزی: نارسایی گردش خون در مغز می‌تواند باعث دلهره، استرس، کمی حافظه، مشکلات شنوایی و کاهش تمرکز شده که این مواد می‌توانند با جینکو تخفیف یافته و یا درمان شوند. مصرف عصاره‌ی جینکو در 70 درصد از بیماران باعث افزایش جریان خون مغزی شده است. بر اساس یک تحقیق در 112 نفر که نقصان گردش خون مغزی داشته اند و متوسط سن آن‌ها 5/70 سال بود، مصرف روزانه ی 120 میلی گرم عصاره‌ی جینکو به مدت یک سال باعث کاهش گیجی، سردرد و افزایش حافظه‌ی کوتاه مدت شد. حدود 40 کار کلینیکی در مورد استفاده‌ی 120 میلی گرم روزانه عصاره جینکو به مدت 4 تا 6 هفته صورت گرفته که همگی افزایش گردش خون مغزی را نشان دادند.
2- مصرف عصاره‌ی جینکو به عنوان کاهش استرس و دلهره موثر بوده است.
3- در افزایش حافظه موثر است.
4- تحریک گردش خون عمومی به خصوص در افراد مبتلا به آسم را باعث می‌شود.
5- خاصیت آنتی اکسیدان و محافظت از اعصاب را دارا است.
6- تاثیر درمانی مثبتی در حالات جنون (حالاتی شبیه به آلزایمر) دارد.
در تحقیقات اخیر بسیاری از دلایل اثرات بالا به اثبات رسیده است از جمله این که عصاره‌ی جینکو در سلول‌ها، بهره‌وری گلوکز و اکسیژن را زیاد می‌کند و در خنثی کردن رادیکال‌های آزاد نقش مهمی دارد. هم چنین از نظر بالا بردن استقامت جدار سلول‌ها دارای اثرات مثبت است. افزون بر این ثابت شده که میزان اسیدهای چرب اشباع نشده‌ی اعصاب از دیگر اعضای بدن بیش‌تر بوده و به همین دلیل نیز در معرض تخریب به وسیله‌ی رادیکال‌های آزاد قرار می‌گیرند؛ لذا علت محافظت عصبی جینکو به دلیل اثرات خنثی کننده‌ی رادیکال‌های آزاد، روشن می‌شود.
از اثرات دیگر جینکو ضد تجمع پلاکت‌هاست که به علت اثر مستقیم بر روی جدار سلول‌ها و اثر آنتی‌اکسیدانی آن است. هم چنین در این ارتباط باعث افزایش سنتزپروستاسیکلین و سنتز ماده ی 2PAF می‌شود.

جذب و انتشار عصاره‌ی جینکو:فارماکوکینتیک عصاره‌ی جینکوی مارک دار در موش آزمایش شده و نشان داده است که مصرف خوراکی آن دارای 60 درصد جذب می‌باشد. فلاونوئیدهای ظاهر شده در آئورت، چشم، پوست و ریه‌ها دو تا سه برابر میزان موجود در خون می‌باشند. میزان مواد مذکور در عضله‌ی قلب دو برابر عضلات دیگر بود. هم چنین 72 ساعت پس از مصرف میزان مواد موثر جینکو در هیپوتالاموس 5 برابر میزان موجود در خون را نشان می‌داد. میزان همین مواد در نقاط دیگر مغز به اندازه‌ی هیپوتالاموس جذب نداشتند.
موارد مورد استفاده‌ی کلینیکی: سرگیجه، سردرد، وزوز گوش، افسردگی، کاهش هوشیاری، فراموشی، کری حلزونی، آلرژی و ضعف (ضعف بسیاری از اعضای مربوط به کاهش خون رسانی به آن‌هاست؛ لذا وقتی این مسئله جبران می‌شود، ضعف این اعضا کاهش یافته یا از بین می‌رود).
در دست نوشته‌های سانسکریت از اثرات عصاره‌ی این گیاه به عنوان اکسیر طولانی کننده عمر یاد شده است
مقدار و طریقه ی مصرف:اکثر محصولات جینکوی استاندارد حاوی 24 درصد فلاوگلوکزید جینکو است. مقدار مصرف آن 40 تا 80 میلی گرم هر بار و تا سه نوبت در روز است (جمعا تا 240 میلی گرم در روز).
آزمایش‌های کلینیکی نشان داده است که مصرف فرآورده‌های جینکو حداقل باید 12 هفته ادامه یابد تا آثار آن ظاهر شود. البته در مواردی پس از دو تا سه هفته تاثیر آن در افراد ظاهر شده است.

سمیت:جینکو داروی بی خطری است. در 44 تحقیق که جمعا 9772 نفر در آن مورد آزمایش بودند، عوارض جانبی بسیار محدودی مشاهده شده که شامل 21 مورد مشکلات روده ای- معده ای، هفت مورد سردرد و شش مورد گیجی بوده است. البته میوه ی جینکو که از آن دارو تهیه نمی‌شود دارای عارضه‌ی جانبی از جمله التهاب از دهان تا مقعد، مشکلات روده ای- معده ای و عوارضی مانند سماق‌های سمی است.
مهم‌ترین اثرات گزارش شده جینکو:ضد تجمع پلاکت‌ها، ضد آلرژی، ضد آلزایمر، ضد آریتمی، ضد آرتریت، ضد آسم، ضد سرطان، ضد شکنندگی مویرگ‌ها، ضد تشنج، ضد افسردگی، ضد ادم (خیز)، ضد ورم، ضد جنون (ضد دیوانگی)، ضد کم خونی، ضد اکسیدان، ضد کرم، ضد عفونی کننده، ضد اسپاسم، ضد سرفه، کاهش دهنده‌ی اضطراب، قابض، بازکننده‌ی برونش‌ها، محافظ قلب، محرک گردش خون، تشنج آور، کاهش دهنده‌ی چربی خون، افزایش دهنده‌ی حافظه، محافظ اعصاب، محرک گردش خون مغزی، محافظت کننده از اثرات مضر اشعه‌ها، گشاد کننده‌ی رگ‌ها و جلوگیری کننده از لخته شدن خون.


نکات قابل توجه:1- فرآورده‌های صنعتی مختلفی از جمله قرص، کپسول و قطره از عصاره‌ی برگ جینکو تهیه شده که توصیه می‌شود تنها از این گونه محصولات استاندارد استفاده شود، نه از برگ گیاه و دم کرده یا جوشانده‌ی آن.
2- مهم‌ترین استفاده‌ی درمانی از محصولات جینکو در جلوگیری از فراموشی است؛ ولی باید دانست که این دارو درمان کننده‌ی قاطع و کامل نمی‌باشد. این محصولات می‌توانند سرعت رسیدن به فراموشی را کاهش داده و یا به تأخیر اندازند، ضمن این که به عنوان جلوگیری نیز مصرف می‌شوند.
3- مصرف محصولات جینکو در حد دارویی دارای عارضه‌ی جانبی نبوده و یا به صورت محدود گزارش شده که شامل حساسیت‌های پوستی، اسهال، سردرد، بی خوابی، اضطراب، تهوع و مشکلات روده و معده می‌باشد. این عوارض ماندگار نبوده و با قطع مصرف دارو بر طرف می‌شود.
*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> همون طور ک پرسیدم نظر شما راجع ب استفاده از این قرصا چیه؟
> جینکوتیدی،زینک،روغن ماهی از الان تا کنکور؟
> رتیالین برا روز کنکور؟؟؟


به هیچ وجه ریتالین مصرف نکن
من عصاره جینکو (جینکو ویتون) رو یکی دو بار خوردم فوق العاده بد مزه هست ! اگه از پس خوردنش بر بیای تاثیرات خوبی داره

----------


## khaan

جینکو تی دی عالی هست البته خارجیش رو بخری بهتره ( جینکوسان ) هیچ عوارضیم نداره 
زینک نیازی نیست. اگه خواستی روغن ماهی (امگا3 1000 میلی ) حتما خارجیش رو بخر چون ایرانی هاش جیوه دارن و برای کبد ضرر هستن. یک روز در میان هم بخوریش کافیه. 
ریتالین رو هم کلا فراموش کن اصلا هم نمیتونی گیر بیاری شکر خدا.

----------


## Dr Baq3r

منبع:کپسول زینک پلاس ( 10 میلی گرم) - حکیمان طب

فواید زینک:

کپسول های زینک پلاس ۱۰ میلی گرم محصول یوروویتال، مواد مغذی مورد نیاز رشد بدن را تامین کرده  و با داشتن ۱۰ میلی گرم روی، ویتامین های گروه B و همچنین ویتامین C یک مکملی مناسب جهت مصرف روزانه به شمار می آید.
روی (ZINC)  بعنوان یک ماده معدنی مهمt فعال کننده بیش از ۱۰۰ آنزیم در بدن  بوده و همراه با ویتامین های گروه B  در سلامت پوست و تقویت رشد مو و ناخن ها نقش مهمی بازی می کند.
ویتامین C نیز موجب تقویت سیستم ایمنی بدن  می شود.
*اطلاعات کلی درباره روی
*
روی یکی از عناصر معدنی کمیاب می باشد که پس از آهن بیشترین میزان را در بدن انسان به خود اختصاص داده است. بدن انسان در مقادیر ناچیز به روی نیاز دارد ولی همین مقدار کم برای سلامت عمومی و رشد بدن بسیار حیاتی است، بطوریکه این نیاز حتی از پیش از تولد آغاز می گردد.
حدود ۹۹ درصد از میزان روی موجود در بدن در سلول ها ذخیره شده و بقیه آن نیز در پلاسما و مایعات خارج سلولی وجود دارد.
*نیاز روزانه بدن به روی چقدر است؟*

*نقش روی در سلامت انسان*
*- جهت حفظ سلامت پوست، مو و ناخن:*
روی بطور فعال در فرایند ترمیم پوست شرکت کرده و نیز در درمان التهابات و اختلالات پوستی بویژه در دوران نوجوانانی و بلوغ، نقش مهمی ایفا می کند. همچنین روی در ترمیم سریع زخم ها نیز موثر است.
کمبود و یا کاهش میزان روی در بدن یکی از عوامل اصلی ایجاد کننده زخم های پوستی به شمار می رود. همچنین  روی  در درمان آکنه و اگزما که از شایع ترین اختلالات پوستی است، بسیار موثر میباشد.  بیمارانی که این اختلالات را داشتند بعد از مصرف مکمل های روی،  تا حدود زیادی بهبودی حاصل کرده اند.
*- در بهبود سریع زخم ها:*
نقش روی در بهبود سریع زخم ها، بویژه به هنگام جراحت های ناشی از سوختگی و یا زخم هایی که در اثر عمل جراحی در بدن ایجاد می گردند، بسیار اهمیت پیدا می کند.
*- در سلامت دستگاه تولید مثلی:*
روی از جنبه های فراوانی شامل افزایش قدرت جنسی در مردان، بارداری های موفق در زنان و سنتز هورمون های جنسی در سلامت دستگاه تولید مثلی تاثیر می گذارد. در بلوغ و تکامل اسپرم در مردان و نیز تکامل طبیعی نوزاد نیز تاثیر دارد. مصرف روی در بسیاری از موارد بزرگ شدگی غده پروستات نیز موثر بوده است. تحقیقات اخیر دانشمندان در این زمینه نشان می دهد که روی تا حدود زیادی در جلوگیری از ناباروری بویژه در مردان نقش دارد. کمبود روی در مردان می تواند منجر به کاهش عملکرد ترشحی بیضه ها، کاهش قدرت و میل جنسی و نیز بزرگ شدگی غده پروستات گردد.
*- در تقویت سیستم ایمنی:*
روی جهت انجام صحیح عملکرد سیستم ایمنی یا دفاعی بدن بسیار اهمیت داشته و نیز در محافظت از بدن در برابر بیماری و عفونت نقش دارد. روی بعنوان عامل تقویت کننده سیستم ایمنی در کنترل لنفوسیت های CD4 , T، سلولهای کشنده طبیعی و اینترلوکین II دخالت دارد. علاوه بر این تحقیقات دانشمندان نشان داده است که روی دارای خاصیت ویروس کشی نیز می باشد.
*- کنترل آزاد سازی ویتامین ها و هورمون ها:*
روی آزاد سازی ویتامینA ذخیره شده در کبد و انتقال آن به شبکیه چشم را کنترل می کند. همچنین نشان داده شده است که در سیستم غدد درون ریز یا اندوکرین، فعالیت انسولین را تنظیم کرده و تبدیل هورمون تیروئیدی تیرونین به تری یدوتیرونین را نیز افزایش می دهد. روی جهت سنتز انسولین یا هورمون پانکراس و نیز حفظ و کنترل تعادل اسید- باز و هومئوستاز در بدن نیز اهمیت دارد.
*- تنظیم متابولیسم:*
روی جهت انجام عملکرد بیش از ۳۰۰ آنزیم مختلف ضروری بوده و در بسیاری از فرایندهای زیستی نقش اساسی ایفا می کند. روی جهت تجزیه کربوهیدراتها اساسی بوده و نیز در تعدادی از واکنشهای آنزیمی درگیر در متابولیسم پروتئین و کربوهیدرات شرکت دارد، همچنین بعنوان کوفاکتور آنزیم آنتی اکسیدانی سوپراکسید دیس موتاز (SOD) نیز مطرح است.
*- در پیامدهی سلولی و ساختار سلول:*
کمبود روی ساختار غشاهای زیستی را نیز تحت تاثیر قرار داده ، حساسیت آنها را در برابر آسیب های اکسیداتیو افزایش داده و عملکرد آنها را مختل می سازد. در پیامدهی سلولی نیز نقش دارد بطوریکه بررسی های اخیر دانشمندان نشان می دهد که روی در آزاد سازی هورمون های پیام رسان و نیز انتقال پیامهای عصبی بسیار موثر است.
*- درمان و پیشگیری از سوء تغذیه (بویژه در کودکی):*
مطالعات و بررسی های صورت گرفته، نشان از ارتباط مستقیم میان کمبود روی، سوء تغذیه و نیز ابتلا به اسهال در کودکان دارد. از آنجا که بین محتوای روی و پروتئین موجود در انواع غذاها ارتباط نزدیکی وجود دارد، می توان گفت که جذب نامناسب و ناکافی پروتئین از طریق غذاها موجب کمبود روی نیز خواهد گردید. به هنگام کمبود روی، بدن نسبت به باکتری های تولید کننده توکسین یا سم و نیز عوامل بیماریزای دستگاه گوارش اعم از ویروسها آسیب پذیرتر شده و نهایتاً اختلالاتی مانند اسهال بروز می کنند که به نوبه خود موجب مختل شدن جذب سایر مواد مغذی گشته و وضعیت غیر عادی از نظر میزان وجود مواد معدنی و غذایی در بدن ایجاد می کنند.
*- جلوگیری ازبروز زخم های معده ای:*
زخم های معده ای عموماً همراه با درد شدید در ناحیه معده می باشند که ۳۰ دقیقه تا ۳ ساعت طول می کشند. همچنین احساس گرسنگی و سوزش در ناحیه معده نیز از علائم دیگر این زخم ها می باشند. با مصرف مقادیر مناسب روی می توان تا حدود زیادی این علائم را کاهش داد. مصرف مکمل های روی موجب تقویت معده و حذف دردهای متعدد ناشی از زخم های معده می گردد.
*- کمک به احساس مزه و بو:*
روی موجب تقویت حس چشایی و بویایی می گردد. از اولین علائم کمبود روی در بدن کاهش و یا از دست دادن قدرت چشایی و بویایی می باشد.
- پیشگیری از بیماری ویلسون Wilson disease
بیماری ویلسون یک اختلال ژنتیکی است که در آن مقادیر اضافی مس در بدن دفع نمی گردد. مقدار کم مس بدست آمده از طریق غذا جهت حفظ سلامت بدن مهم می باشد ولی میزان بیش از حد آن برای بدن سمی است. در بیماری ویلسون مس موجود در کبد، مغز، چشم ها و سایر اندام ها در طول زمان موجب رساندن آسیب به آنها می گردد.مصرف روی می تواند موجب کاهش چشمگیر جذب مس در این بیماران گردد.
- جلوگیری ازابتلای بیش از حد به سرماخوردگی معمولی:
روی در کاهش و پیشگیری از علائم سرماخوردگی معمولی نقش مهمی دارد، بطوریکه موجب کاهش شدت و نیز مدت زمان دوام این علائم می گردد. بهبود مشاهده شده در سرماخوردگی ناشی از مصرف روی می تواند بدلیل خصوصیات آنتی اکسیدانی و نیز ضد التهابی روی باشد.
*- رشد عمومی بدن:*
روی اعمال زیستی متعددی را در بدن به انجام می رساند و کمبود آن موجب بروز ناهنجاری های متعدد در متابولیسم سلولی می گردد. روی در هسته، هستک و کروموزومهای تمام سلوهای بدن وجود داشته و ساختار RNA , DNA و ریبوزوم را پایدار می سازد. به همین جهت روی در رشد و تقسیم سلولی و نیز رشد عمومی بدن دارای نقش بسزائی است.
*کمبود روی*
کمبود روی یکی از دلایل متعدد خستگی، ضعف و کاهش اشتها و نیز کاهش در قدرت عملکرد حس چشایی و بویایی می باشد. کمبود روی همراه با لکه های سفید روی ناخن ها بوده و یکی از دلایل شایع بیش فعالی در کودکان و نیز اختلالات شبکیه ای چشم در آنها می باشد.
کمبود روی در پسرهای جوان موجب تکامل نامناسب غده پروستات و نیز عدم رشد و تکامل بیضه ها می گردد. در دختران جوان نیز موجب بروز اختلالات هورمونی و نیز اختلال در عملکرد تخمدان ها و تکامل رحم و مختل شدن چرخه های جنسی در آنها می گردد. علائم کمبود روی عبارتند از:
- بروز عفونت های متعدد
- هیپوگناد یسم در مردان Hypogonadism
- ریزش مو
- کاهش اشتها
- بروز اختلال در حس چشایی و بویایی
- بروز اختلال در دید به هنگام تاریکی و شب
- بروز زخم ها و اختلالات متعدد در پوست
- تأخیر در بهبود زخم های ایجاد شده در پوست
- بروز اسهال های مزمن و شدید
- تورم قرنیه ها
- بروز اختلالات و ناهنجاری های رفتاری
قابل ذکر است که همه این علامت ها در یک فرد بروز نکرده و به شرایط بدنی فرد و نیز میزان کمبود روی بستگی دارد.
*منابع غذایی  روی*
غذاهای غنی از پروتئین حاوی مقادیر بالایی از روی می باشند. همچنین گوشت تیره حاوی روی بیشتری نسبت به گوشت های دیگر است. سایر منابع غذایی برای روی عبارتند از حبوبات و سایر پروتئین های گیاهی. ولی میوه ها و سبزیجات منابع خوبی برای روی محسوب نمی شوند چون روی موجود در آنها قابل مصرف برای انسان نمی باشد.
*چه کسانی به مکمل های روی نیاز دارند؟*
به خاطر داشته باشیم که:
روی بخاطر داشتن تاثیرات سودمند در بدن انسان، برای هر کسی مورد نیاز می باشد.
- نوزادان و کودکان
- زنان باردار و شیرده
- افراد دچار سوء تغذیه
- افراد مبتلا به اسهال های مزمن و حاد
- افراد مبتلا به سندرم های اختلال در جذب مانند سندرم سلیاک و یا سندرم روده کوتاه
- افراد مبتلا به آنمی سلول داسی شکل
- افراد سالخورده
- افراد با رژیم گیاهخواری

----------


## m.jafari1990

ریتالین زیاد جالب نیست یعنی مورد مصرف مخصوصی داره که توصیه نمیشه

----------


## Dr Baq3r

منبع:آیا می دانید که مصرف قرص و شربت زینک مضر می باشد؟

ضررات زینک:

 امروزه استفاده از انواع *قرصها و شربتهای زینک* حاوی گروهی از ویتامین ها و روی (zn)، جهت بلندی قد و تقویت و رشد مو در بین مردم شایع شده است و مردم ناآگاه از عوارض اینگونه قرص ها فریب تبلیغات تجاری آنها را می خورند و با تجویز پزشکان یا بدتر از آن به صلاحدید خود اقدام به خرید و مصرف این داروها برای خود و فرزندان می نمایند که
در این راستا اگر فردی که به سلامتی خود و فرزندانش علاقمند است بخواهد آگاهانه تصمیم بگیرد، باید برای سوالات ذیل پاسخ مناسبی بیابد:
1-    آیا این قرص ها و داروهای شیمیایی تاثیرات ادعا شده را دارند و برای سلامتی بدن باید از آنها استفاده کرد؟
2-    در پی مصرف این داروها در کنار تاثیرات مثبت احتمالی، چه عوارضی گریبان گیر مصرف کنندگان می شود؟ مخصوصاً با توجه به اینکه خیلی از مصرف کنندگان این قرصها نوجوانانی هستند که به تشویق والدین جهت افزایش قد از این داروها مصرف می کنند.
3-    جایگزین طبیعی مناسب برای قرص و شربت زینک چه چیزی است؟
لازم به ذکر است هیچ داروی شیمیایی نیست که عارضه ای نداشته باشد. بسیاری از این عوارض معمولاً در بروشور این داروها درج شده است لکن بسیاری از عوارض پس از چند سال گذشت زمان و مصرف آن توسط مردم، شناخته می شود. در مورد ویتامین ها و املاح معدنی که بصورت قرص و کپسول تجویز می شوند باید توجه کرد که بدن انسان از بیش از 100 نوع عنصر و ویتامین و ... تشکیل شده است. تماس این عناصر در محیط اطراف خاصه خاک وجود دارد. در واقع تشابه خیره کننده ای بین عناصر تشکیل دهنده خاک و عناصر تشکیل دهنده بدن انسان وجود دارد. این عناصر از خاک به گیاهان و از آن طریق به حیوانات منتقل می شود. بنابراین مصرف میوه و سبزیجات و گوشت گوسفند و پرنده های حلال گوشت و لبنیات و روغن گاوی تمامی مواد مورد نیاز بدن را تأمین می کند. اگر بخواهیم برای هر یک این عناصر یک قرص یا کپسول بخوریم واضح است که چه کار خنده دار و مضحکی انجام داده ایم. خداوند متعال تمام نیازهای ما را در غذاهایی که روزی ما کرده است قرار داده است.مصرف دارو فقط در هنگام بیماری جایز است آنهم وقتی جایگزین های طبیعی وجود دارد نیازی نیست که از داروی شیمیایی استفاده کنیم. زینک ( Zinc ) همان عنصر روی است لذا استفاده از ظروف برنجی با توجه به اینکه برنج آلیاژی از مس و فلز روی می باشد و همچنین مصرف آب جوشیده که در سماور یا کتری برنجی جوشانده شده است، جهت جبران کمبود روی در کنار مصرف مواد غذایی مذکور مفید است. برای تقویت سیستم دفاعی و رشد مناسب قد و رشد خوب مو باید از غذاهایی مثل عسل، گوشت پرندگان، پسته، بادام، فندق، انجیر و زیتون و گوشت گوسفند و تخم مرغ عسلی رسمی استفاده نمایید.
حال که یافتیم حکمای قدیم برای جبران نیاز بدن ما به عناصر مختلف، هوشمندانه عمل کرده اند و از مواد غذایی، ادویه ها و ترکیبات غذاهای مرسوم گرفته تا ظروف غذا (ظروف مسی، برنجی و چدنی) و لوازم پخت و پز (کفگیر حسوم) برای تمامی این موارد پیشنهادات ارزنده ای ارائه نموده اند که به تدریج به عنوان سنت مورد پذیرش مردم قرار گرفته اند در ذیل در خصوص اهمیت روی و عوارض کمبود آن در بدن می پردازیم: 
روی یکی از عناصر معدنی کمیاب می باشد که پس از آهن بیشترین مقدار را در بدن انسان به خود اختصاص داده است. انسان به مقادیر ناچیزی از روی نیاز دارد ولی همین مقدار کم برای سلامت عمومی و رشد بدن بسیار حیاتی است، بطوریکه این نیاز حتی از پیش از تولد آغاز می گردد. بدن یک انسان عادی با وزن 70 کیلوگرم حدود 1.4تا 2.3 گرم روی دارد و این روی در مقادیر ناچیز در تمام بافت های بدن انتشار می یابد ولی مقدار آن در استخوان ها، دندان ها و  غده پانکراس بیشتر از بقیه بخشهای بدن است. مقدار روی در خون نیز حدود0.7  میلی گرم در هر 100 میلی لیتر می باشد، در حالیکه این مقدار در سرم یا پلاسما حدود 0.1 میلی گرم در هر 100 میلی لیتر است. حدود 99 درصد از کل روی موجود در بدن در سلول ها ذخیره شده و بقیه آن نیز در پلاسما و مایعات خارج سلولی وجود دارد.
کمبود روی یکی از دلایل متعدد خستگی، ضعف و کاهش اشتها و نیز کاهش در قدرت عملکرد حس چشایی و بویایی می باشد. کمبود روی همراه با لکه های سفید روی ناخن ها بوده و یکی از دلایل شایع  بیش فعالی در کودکان و نیز اختلالات شبکیه ای چشم در آنها  می باشد.
کمبود روی در پسرهای جوان موجب تکامل نامناسب غده پروستات و نیز عدم رشد و تکامل بیضه ها می گردد. در دختران جوان نیز موجب بروز اختلالات هورمونی و نیز اختلال در عملکرد تخمدان ها و تکامل رحم و مختل شدن چرخه های جنسی در آنها می گردد. علائم کمبود روی عبارتند از:
-         بروز عفونت های متعدد
-         هیپوگناد یسم در مردان
-         ریزش مو
-         کاهش اشتها
-         بروز اختلال در حس چشایی و بویایی
-         بروز اختلال در دید به هنگام تاریکی و شب
-         بروز زخم ها و اختلالات متعدد در پوست
-         تأخیر در بهبود زخم های ایجاد شده در پوست
-         بروز اسهال های مزمن و شدید
-         تورم قرنیه ها
-         بروز اختلالات و ناهنجاری های رفتاری
قابل ذکر است که همه این علامت ها در یک فرد بروز نکرده و به شرایط بدنی فرد و نیز میزان کمبود روی بستگی دارد

----------


## Dr Baq3r

منبع:نگاهی به هر دو روی سکه روغن ماهی

فواید و مضرات روغن ماهی:

*نگاهی به هر دو روی سکه روغن ماهی**پژوهشگران توصیه می‌کنند به جای اکتفا به کپسول روغن ماهی، ماهی جایگزین گوشت قرمز شود و هفته‌ای دو بار ماهی مصرف شود.*این روزها مردم به وضعیت تغذیه‌شان بیشتر اهمیت می‌دهند، اما همین موضوع، سلامت آن‌ها را به مخاطره نیز انداخته است. می‌پرسید چطور؟ خیلی‌ها تصور می‌کنند، خوردن مکمل غذایی رنگارنگ، می‌تواند موجب تقویت سلامتشان شود، در حالی که سخت در اشتباهند. مصرف این قرص‌ها در مواقعی که نیازی به مصرفشان نیست، می‌تواند به جای سود، زیان‌هایی را به همراه داشته باشد.*روغن ماهی، سرشار از امگا 3*از آنجایی که چربی‌ها به دو دسته اشباع و غیراشباع تقسیم می‌شوند، اسیدهای چرب امگا 3، در دسته چربی‌های غیراشباع جای می‌گیرند.در میان اسیدهای چرب امگا 3 اسید چربی به نام اسید لینولنیک وجود دارد که در بدن نیز ساخته نمی‌شود و باید از طریق مواد غذایی به بدن برسد. مطالعات نشان داده‌اند که این اسید چرب در کنار سایر اسیدهای چرب ضروری در ساخت ترکیباتی که در تنظیم فشارخون، فعالیت پلاکت‌ها، انتقال تحریکات عصبی و پاسخ‌های ایمنی دخالت دارند، شرکت می‌کند. از بهترین مواد غذایی که از منابع غنی امگا محسوب می‌شوند، می‌توان به روغن ماهی اشاره کرد. این چربی در روغن ماهی تن، قزل‌آلا، کپور و شاه ماهی وجود دارد و با خوردن آن‌ها این اسید چرب در مقادیر بالایی به بدن می‌رسد.*روغن ماهی، دشمن سرطان*مطالعات نشان داده‌اند که، دریافت منظم این ماده مغذی در مردان از ابتلا و پیشرفت سرطان پروستات جلوگیری می‌کند. محققان دریافته‌اند که تعادل میان اسیدهای چرب امگا 3 و امگا 6 از بروز سرطان در پروستات جلوگیری کرده و در حفظ سلامت مردان در برابر این بیماری کمک می‌کند.مطالعات دیگر نشان داده‌اند که این اسید چرب در روغن ماهی از بروز بیماری‌های قلبی نیز جلوگیری می‌کند و از آنجایی که اسیدهای چرب امگا نیز در روغن‌های مایع گیاهی وجود دارد، توصیه می‌شود در تهیه ماهی‌های سرشار از اسیدهای چرب امگا 3 جهت طبخ (البته به مقدار اندک) از این روغن‌های گیاهی استفاده شود.دانشمندان در تحقیقات خود دریافته‌اند، امگا از پیشرفت تومورهای سرطانی در مغز استخوان نیز جلوگیری کرده و مصرف آن برای مردان مستعد به این بیماری توصیه می‌شود.*پژوهشگران توصیه می‌کنند به جای اکتفا به کپسول روغن ماهی، ماهی جایگزین گوشت قرمز شود و هفته‌ای دو بار ماهی مصرف شود. به کسانی که علاقه‌ای به ماهی ندارند، مصرف گردو، سویا، روغن کلزا یا بذر کتان توصیه می‌شود*
*باهوش‌تر و موفق‌تر*مطالعات بر روی 9 هزار مادر و کودک‌هایشان نشان داده است، مادرانی که امگا 3 کمتری دریافت کرده‌اند، فرزندانشان از ضریب هوشی پایین‌تری برخوردارند.محققان می‌افزایند، ضریب هوشی این کودکان 6 مرتبه از حالت عادی کمتر است. به علاوه، این کودکان در فعالیت‌های اجتماعی خود (مانند دوست‌یابی) ناتوان‌تر هستند و با اختلالات رفتاری در بزرگسالی روبه‌رو خواهند بود. آن‌ها در ادامه می‌افزایند، 60 درصد از مغز را چربی‌ها تشکیل می‌دهند که 30 درصد از آن اسیدهای چرب ضروری و اسید چرب امگا است که اغلب از طریق امگا 3 ای که مادر در دوران بارداری مصرف می‌کند، به نوزاد می‌رسد. به این دلیل مصرف روغن ماهی به صورت ماهی‌هایی که روغن بالاتری دارند، در دوران بارداری توصیه می‌شود. حتی در مطالعه‌ای دیگر دیده شده است که می‌توان با دادن مکمل روغن ماهی به بچه‌های دبستانی تا حدودی در رفتارهای بد آن‌ها تغییراتی ایجاد کرد.محققان در این مطالعه به این نتیجه دست یافته‌اند که کمبود امگا 3 در بچه‌ها و حتی در دانش آموزان بزرگ‌تر 10(تا 16ساله) نیز موجب بروز مشکلات رفتاری می‌شود که با دریافت روغن ماهی می‌توان به میزان قابل توجهی از مشکلات روحی، رفتاری و اجتماعی آن‌ها کاست.*بچه‌های سالم‌تر با روغن ماهی*جالب است بدانید که این روغن در دوران بارداری نه تنها بر ضریب هوشی نوزادان اثر دارد، بلکه دارای فواید دیگری نیز هست. به تازگی مطالعات نشان داده‌اند، مادرانی که در دوران بارداری از این روغن استفاده کرده‌اند به احتمال کمتر کودکانی با وزن کم را به دنیا خواهند آورد.از آنجایی که کمبود وزن در بدو تولد با ابتلا به بیماری‌های قلبی و دیابت رابطه مستقیمی دارد، از این رو جلوگیری از بروز این بیماری‌ها در حفظ سلامت کودک حتی در بزرگسالی نیز اهمیت بالایی دارد. به علاوه چون ماهی‌ها سرشار از امگا هستند، داشتن یک بارداری سالم می‌تواند با مصرف این ماده غذایی میسر شود.از این رو دانشمندان ماهی را به عنوان جزء مهمی از رژیم غذایی انسان‌ها خصوصاً در این دوران به حساب می‌آورند. محققان در رابطه با اثرات مصرف روغن ماهی در دوران بارداری عقیده دارند که دریافت مناسب امگا می‌تواند از بروز بیماری فشار خون و سایر مشکلات ناشی از آن در میانسالی بکاهد و به این دلیل است که به مادران باردار توصیه می‌شود حداقل دو بار در هفته از ماهی استفاده کنند.*آن روی سکه*با وجود تمامی فوایدی که روغن ماهی دارد، نباید آن را بی مورد و بدون حساب و کتاب مصرف کرد. گاهی مصرف زیاد این ماده کمبود ویتامین E را به همراه دارد که افراد را با کم خونی مواجه می‌سازد. گاهی نیز مصرف بی‌رویه این روغن‌ها موجب بروز خونروی شده که بر اثر ضربه، عمل جراحی و یا اعمال دندانپزشکی آشکار می‌شود. پس خودسرانه از روغن ماهی به میزان بالا استفاده نکنید. به علاوه، به یاد داشته باشید که این روغن نیز مانند روغن‌های دیگر دارای کالری بالایی است که مصرف بی‌رویه آن می‌تواند انرژی مازادی را به بدن رسانده و موجب چاقی شود.*تأثیر مثبت کپسول‌های روغن ماهی ثابت شده نیست*بررسی 14 تحقیق علمی جدید نشان می‌دهد کپسول روغن ماهی تأثیری در پیشگیری از بروز سکته قلبی ندارد. در این تحقیقات داوطلبانی شرکت کردند که از بیماری‌های قلبی رنج می‌بردند. برخی از پژوهشگران این نتیجه را روشن نمی‌دانند.مصرف مرتب ماهی، به ویژه ماهی کم‌چربی مانند ماهی آزاد برای سلامت قلب مفید است. ماهی حاوی اسید اشباع نشده امگا 3 است. امگا 3 مانع التهاب و رسوب چربی و املاح در رگ‌ها می‌شود و به این ترتیب می‌تواند در پیشگیری از بروز سکته قلبی موثر باشد.کپسول‌های روغن ماهی در اغلب کشورهای جهان از جمله ایران، شناخته شده و پرمصرف هستند. تحقیقات اولیه‌ای که در مورد تأثیر کپسول روغن ماهی بر روی بیماران مبتلا به قلب و عروق صورت گرفت، حاکی از آن بود که مصرف این خوردنی افزودنی عوارض بیماری آن‌ها را کمتر می‌کند.*بررسی تأثیر مصرف کپسول روی 21 هزار نفر*گروهی از این داوطلبان کپسول امگا 3 و گروه دیگر کپسول‌های پلاسبو یا بی‌اثر مصرف کردند. داوطلبان و پزشک آن‌ها، هیچ‌کدام اطلاع نداشتند چه کسی چه نوع کپسولی دریافت کرده است.در این 14 تحقیق حدود 21 هزار فرد بیمار داوطلب شرکت کردند که در زمان آغاز تحقیق، میانگین سنی آن‌ها 63 سال بود. 5/78 درصد داوطلبان مرد بودند.بررسی نتیجه این 14 تحقیق نشان می‌دهد که مصرف کپسول امگا 3 تأثیری در پیشگیری از سایر عوارض بیماری‌های قلب و عروق از جمله سکته قلبی نداشته است.البته این جمع‌بندی مورد تردید گروه دیگری از پژوهشگران است که معتقدند تیم پژوهشی کره جنوبی دو تحقیق بزرگ در زمینه تأثیر مصرف کپسول روغن ماهی را نادیده گرفته است. این دو تحقیق که سال‌ها پیش صورت گرفتند، از تأثیر مثبت این افزودنی خوراکی خبر دادند.*دلیل اثربخش بودن کپسول در تحقیقات نخستین*در دو تحقیق پیشین حدود 30 هزار فرد داوطلب شرکت داشتند. البته نکته قابل ذکر اینجاست که در این دو تحقیق گروه کنترل وجود نداشته است. گروه کنترل، گروهی است که داروی پلاسبو مصرف می‌کند. پژوهشگران کره جنوبی می‌گویند فقدان گروه کنترل، نتیجه تحقیق را تحت تأثیر مثبت قرار می‌دهد. از آن گذشته در این تحقیق بیمارانی که کپسول روغن ماهی مصرف کردند حال عمومی بهتری داشتند اما در نهایت اثر چشمگیری در بهبود کلی وضعیت آن‌ها مشاهده نشده است. توضیح علمی تفاوت نتیجه این دو تحقیق با تحقیقات تازه هم به عقیده پژوهشگران کره جنوبی می‌تواند این باشد که آن زمان کپسول‌ها موثر بودند اما با گذشت زمان این اثر کمرنگ شده است. دلیل این مسئله هم اینجاست که بیماران قلب و عروق امروزه داروهای بیشتری مصرف می‌کنند، به ویژه داروهایی که از بروز سکته قلبی پیشگیری می‌کنند.در تحقیقات نخستین، تنها 5 درصد از داوطلبان از این داروها که کلسترول خون را نیز کاهش می‌دهد استفاده می‌کردند. اما در تحقیقات تازه حدود 85 درصد از داوطلبان چنین داروهایی مصرف می‌کردند.پژوهشگران بر این باورند که مصرف کپسول‌های روغن ماهی همراه با این قرص‌ها تأثیر چندانی در حفظ سلامت فرد ندارد.در نهایت باید این نکته را اضافه کرد که هرچند اثر مثبت این کپسول‌ها در هیچ تحقیقی ثابت نشده است اما مدرکی هم دال بر زیان‌بخش بودن آن‌ها در دست نیست.با این حال پژوهشگران توصیه می‌کنند به جای اکتفا به کپسول روغن ماهی، ماهی جایگزین گوشت قرمز شود و هفته‌ای دو بار ماهی مصرف شود. به کسانی که علاقه‌ای به ماهی ندارند، مصرف گردو، سویا، روغن کلزا یا بذر کتان توصیه می‌شود.

----------


## Dr Baq3r

پس این دکتره چی میگه؟؟

منبع:شب امتحان، قرص ريتالين و باقي قضايا

*سوءمصرف ريتالين*

باتوجه به اينكه مشكل تمركز كودكان بيش‌فعال دير بهبود مي‌يابد، بديهي است كه پسر يا دختر 16 ساله ديگر براي كنترل علائم پرتحركي، به مصرف دارو نياز ندارد ولي براي مطالعه درس‌ها در سال تحصيلي، ممكن است به مصرف ريتالين نياز پيدا كند. البته با توجه به اينكه در سنين نوجواني بايد مراقب مصرف اين دارو باشيم، اين كار حتما بايد زيرنظر پزشك با كنترل والدين در موارد خاص انجام شود. در اين صورت مشكلي ايجاد نخواهدشد.

لازم است بدانيد هر دارويي در صورتي كه تحت‌نظر پزشك و براي درمان اختلالي خاص مصرف نشود، امكان دارد اعتياد و سوءمصرف ايجاد كند. ريتالين هم همين‌گونه است و در صورتي كه نوجوان يا فرد بزرگسالي آن را به مقدار زياد روزانه مصرف كند، حتما دچار سوءمصرف مي‌شود و در مواردي اعتياد به آن هم ممكن است اتفاق بيفتد.

متاسفانه گاهي ورزشكاران ريتالين را سوءمصرف مي‌كنند تا انرژي‌شان براي ورزش افزايش يابد. دانشجويان هم شب‌هاي امتحان به آن پناه مي‌برند اما اين كار كاملا اشتباه است. اين سوءمصرف‌ها باعث شده رسانه‌ها درمورد اين دارو تبليغات منفي كنند اما اين تبليغات باعث شده پدر و مادرهايي هم كه فرزندشان دچار بيش‌فعالي و كمبود تمركز است، تحت‌تاثير قرار بگيرند و به شدت نگران مصرف ريتالين فرزندشان شوند اما اين دارويي است كه روان‌پزشكان كودك به صورت قانوني و علمي براي اين بچه‌ها تجويز مي‌كنند و مقادير آن تحت‌كنترل است.

*حرف آخر

ريتالين؛ داروي موثري كه بدنام شده است!*

ريتالين مي‌تواند كمك كند كودك مبتلا به اختلال کم توجهي بيش‌فعالي، تمركز بيشتري داشته باشد. البته اين دارو فقط بخشي از برنامه درماني در چنين كودكاني به شمار مي‌رود و در كنار آن مشاوره و ساير درمان‌ها هم لازم است. مكانيسم اثر اين دارو، افزايش «دوپامين» (يك پيام‌رسان عصبي) در مغز است، اما متاسفانه از سال‌ها پيش، استفاده از آن براي افزايش تمركز، در دانش‌آموزان و دانشجويان كه شب امتحان مي‌خواستند به مدت طولاني بيدار بمانند، رواج يافت و بدون توجه به عوارض و خطرهاي مصرف، از آن استفاده مي‌كردند. به حدي كه ريتالين، «قرص شب‌امتحان» نام گرفته و مصرف آن به‌خصوص در زمان امتحان‌ها افزايش پيدا مي‌كند. البته ريتالين هم در ايران و هم در ساير كشورها، جزو داروهاي كنترل شده است و آن را به تعداد محدود در اختيار بعضي داروخانه‌ها قرار مي‌دهند و فقط با نسخه روان‌پزشك قابل‌تهيه است، اما متاسفانه با وجود همه اين محدويت‌ها، سوءمصرف آن در ميان جوانان شايع است. استفاده از اين دارو بدون توصيه پزشك مي‌تواند عوارض غيرقابل جبراني داشته باشد، عوارضي مانند افزايش ضربان قلب، سردرد و تهوع، افزايش فشارخون، توهم و تشنج.

به علاوه، بدن به اين دارو وابسته مي‌شود و به مصرف مقادير بيشتر نياز خواهدداشت، اما مصرف‌كنندگان غيرقانوني اين دارو از عوارض سوء و اعتياد‌آور آن بي‌خبرند. افزايش سوء‌مصرف داروي ريتالين، باعث شده اين دارو،ميگنا دات آي آر، در صورت تجويز صحيح به‌وسيله پزشك نيز باعث نگراني خانواده‌ها شود، اما بايد گفت ريتالين داروي بسيار كارآمدي در درمان كودكان بيش‌فعال است و اگر به‌وسيله پزشك متخصص تجويز شده باشد، جاي هيچ نگراني وجود ندارد و مي‌تواند تا 70درصد مشكل‌هاي تمركزنداشتن را در كودكان با اختلال کم توجهي بيش‌فعالي رفع كند. البته اين دارو همانند ساير داروها مي‌تواند عوارضي داشته باشد يا مصرف آن در مواردي با احتياط همراه باشد.

سازمان غذا و داروي آمريكا اطلاعات مهمي را در رابطه با ريتالين منتشر كرده كه بسياري از آنها در كتاب‌هاي دارونامه جمهوري اسلامي ايران نيز ذكر شده است. شايع‌ترين موارد احتياط هنگام مصرف ريتالين از اين قرارند:

*1. مشكل‌هاي قلبي:* اگر كودك مشكل قلبي يا فشارخون بالا دارد، به پزشك اطلاع دهيد. پزشك معمولا قبل از شروع درمان با ريتالين و هنگام درمان، فشارخون و ضربان‌قلب را كنترل مي‌كند. در طول مدت مصرف دارو نيز اگر كودك علائمي از مشكل‌هاي قلبي (درد قلبي، كوتاهي تنفس) را نشان داد، به پزشك اطلاع دهيد.

*2. مشكل‌هاي رفتاري:* اگر كودك بعد از مصرف ريتالين، رفتارهاي بدتر، پرخاشگري‌هاي جديدتر يا شديدتر نشان داد يا چيزهايي كه وجود ندارند،‌ ديد يا شنيد، بايد بلافاصله به پزشك اطلاع دهيد.

*3. مشكل‌هاي جريان خون در انگشتان:* گاهي انگشتان دست و پا سرد، بي‌حس، دردناك يا قرمز يا آبي‌رنگ مي‌شوند. اگر چنين علائمي را ديديد، به پزشك اطلاع دهيد. بعضي افراد هم نبايد ريتالين مصرف كنند (موارد منع مصرف) مانند بيماران با مشكل چشمي گلوكوم، افراد در شرايط اضطراب شديد، فشارخون بالا، تيك‌هاي حركتي و كودكان زير 6 سال.

*هشدارها*

اين دارو در بيماران مبتلا به صرع با احتياط مصرف شود. اگر بعد از يك ماه مصرف مقدار مناسب دارو، بهبود حاصل نشد، بايد مصرف را قطع كرد. اين دارو را نبايد براي درمان خستگي‌هاي مفرط طبيعي مصرف كرد.چون احتمال سوءاستفاده و وابستگي به دارو وجود دارد، مصرف آن بايد تحت‌كنترل باشد. نياز بيمار براي ادامه درمان با اين دارو بايد مرتب ارزيابي شود، گاهي در هنگام تعطيلات كاهش مقدار مصرف توصيه مي‌شود.

----------


## highdreams

از من به شما نصیحت اگه حتی یک درصد احتمال مضر بودنش وجود داشته باشه(که صددردرصد هست)مصرف نکنید.

----------


## fagou20

> همون طور ک پرسیدم نظر شما راجع ب استفاده از این قرصا چیه؟
> جینکوتیدی،زینک،روغن ماهی از الان تا کنکور؟
> رتیالین برا روز کنکور؟؟؟


ریتالین دورشو خط بکش حتی واسه یه بار بقیشون خوبن

----------


## Dr Baq3r

ولی نظر خودم اینه ک برم پیش ی دکتر تا باهاش مشورت کنم؟نظرتون؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ولی نظر خودم اینه ک برم پیش ی دکتر تا باهاش مشورت کنم؟نظرتون؟


فازت چیه ؟

----------


## Dr Baq3r

کنکوریم  :Yahoo (94):  فعلا :Yahoo (106):

----------


## gign

تا حالا شنیدید با خوردن قرص کسی توی کنکور موفق بشه؟

----------


## Dr Baq3r

ن، ولی آدمای موفقیو دیدم ک گفتن از این قرصا استفاده کردن

----------


## Dr Baq3r

ازتون میخوتم ک این پیجو بخونید. لطفا!

شب امتحان، قرص ريتالين و باقي قضايا

----------


## Dr Baq3r

up

----------


## Seyyed Mohammadi

ریتالین  رو از ذهنتون پاک کنین کلا اگه دکتر هم تجویز کرد بازم نخورین

----------


## rezagmi

یک کلام
مزخرفه

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> ریتالین  رو از ذهنتون پاک کنین کلا اگه دکتر هم تجویز کرد بازم نخورین


چرا؟؟ بنده خدا دکتره 8 سال درس خونده!

----------


## Dr Baq3r

up

----------


## Dr Baq3r

up

----------


## ezio auditore77

> up


سلام دوست عزیز 
قرص جینسنگ فرانسوی رو حافظه موثره

----------


## konkur_hamed

ریتالین  مخدره  ولی خودم استفاده میکنم  میدونم که عوارشم  میبینم  ولی گاهی اوقات چاره ای ندارم

----------


## rezagmi

> همون طور ک پرسیدم نظر شما راجع ب استفاده از این قرصا چیه؟
> جینکوتیدی،زینک،روغن ماهی از الان تا کنکور؟
> رتیالین برا روز کنکور؟؟؟


بخوری که چی بشه مثلا؟

----------


## Dr Baq3r

رتیالین ، مگه نمیدونی چیکار میکنه؟؟؟!

----------


## Ali.N

> همون طور ک پرسیدم نظر شما راجع ب استفاده از این قرصا چیه؟
> جینکوتیدی،زینک،روغن ماهی از الان تا کنکور؟
> رتیالین برا روز کنکور؟؟؟


مگه شما کمبود داری که میخوای مصرف کنی؟
دکتر تجویز کرده؟
نکن عزیز من حتما عوارض دارن اصلا ارزش نداره-نه افراط نه تفریط
از طریق غذا دریافت کن خیلی هم عالی
نکن عزیزم نکن!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.N

*اثرات مصرف ریتالین :*

1. ايجاد تحمل و وابستگي شديد
2. مشکلات رفتاري مانند پرخاشگر ي و بي خوابي
3. حالت تهوع و استفراغ
4. احساس سرگيجه و سردرد
5. تغييرات ضربان قلب و فشار خون (که معمولا به صورت افزايش است ولي در مواردي نيز به شکل کاهش ديده مي شود.)
6. خارش و جوش هاي پوست
7. دردهاي شکمي، کاهش وزن و مشکلات معده
8. بروز حالت هاي روان پريشي (جنون) و علائم شبه اسكيزوفرنيا
9. بروز افسردگي پس از قطع مصرف

*عوارض مصرف مقادير زياد ريتالين**:*
1. از دست دادن اشتها و سوء تغذيه و كاهش وزن
2. لرزش و پرش عضلات
3. تب، تشنج و سردرد
4. نامنظم شدن ضربان قلب و تنفس که در مواردي مي تواند به شکل خطرناکي ادامه پيدا کند
5. تکرار حرکات و اعمال بي هدف
6. بروز حالت هاي پارانوييد(سوء ظن)، توهم و هذيان
7. ضايعات پوستي مزمن و احساس حرکت و جنبش حشرات در زير پوست
8. خود کشي و مرگ (تاکنون در چند مورد سوء مصرف ريتالين منجر به مرگ شده است.)
*ثرات مصرف :*
از آنجا که ريتالين دارويي است که توسط پزشکان تجويز مي شود، مصرف کنندگان تصور مي کنند اين قرص ها بي خطرند و آن «بدنامي» مواد مخدر را ندارند. در حالي که عوارض مصرف خودسرانه اين قرص ها مي تواند در حد مواد ديگر نظير کوکايين و آمفتامين باشد. پزشکان و روانپزشکان با صراحت اعلام مي كنند ترك كردن داروهاي محرك آمفتاميني نظير ريتالين و اكستازي، بسيار سخت تر و پيچيده تر از كراك، هروئين و ساير مواد مخدر است. استفاده محدود و كنترل شده ريتالين باعث عادت كردن بدن مصرف كننده به دوزهاي پايين و در نتيجه ايجاد علاقه فرد به استفاده از دوزهاي بالاتر و حتي مصرف داروهاي سنگين تر و خطرناك تر مي شود. اين دارو به سرعت از راه دهان جذب شده و در عرض يک ساعت علايم آنها شروع مي شود. آثار مصرف ۱ تا ۲ روز طول مي کشد. اين آثار عبارتند از:
1. ايجاد تحمل و وابستگي شديد
2. مشکلات رفتاري مانند پرخاشگر ي و بي خوابي
3. حالت تهوع و استفراغ
4. احساس سرگيجه و سردرد
5. تغييرات ضربان قلب و فشار خون (که معمولا به صورت افزايش است ولي در مواردي نيز به شکل کاهش ديده مي شود.)
6. خارش و جوش هاي پوست
7. دردهاي شکمي، کاهش وزن و مشکلات معده
8. بروز حالت هاي روان پريشي (جنون) و علائم شبه اسكيزوفرنيا
9. بروز افسردگي پس از قطع مصرف

*عوارض مصرف مقادير زياد ريتالين**:*
1. از دست دادن اشتها و سوء تغذيه و كاهش وزن
2. لرزش و پرش عضلات
3. تب، تشنج و سردرد
4. نامنظم شدن ضربان قلب و تنفس که در مواردي مي تواند به شکل خطرناکي ادامه پيدا کند
5. تکرار حرکات و اعمال بي هدف
6. بروز حالت هاي پارانوييد(سوء ظن)، توهم و هذيان
7. ضايعات پوستي مزمن و احساس حرکت و جنبش حشرات در زير پوست
8. خود کشي و مرگ (تاکنون در چند مورد سوء مصرف ريتالين منجر به مرگ شده است.)

----------


## Ali.N

از عوارض جینکوبیلوبا، می توان به، تهوع، بی قراری، اسهال، سرگیجه و سردرد اشاره کرد. هنگام مصرف فراورده های این گیاه به این علائم توجه نموده و در صورت لزوم دوز آن را کم و یا مصرف آن را قطع کنید. عوارض جینکو می تواند در بیمارانی که به جینکو تحمل ندارند، حتی در مقادیر کم دیده شود.
اگر شما دچار اختلالات انعقادی هستید، ممکن است جینکوبیلوبا میزان خون ریزی را بیشتر نماید. کودکان ممکن است به این گیاه حساسیت داشته باشند بنابراین بدون مشورت با پزشک آن را به کودکان تجویز نکیند. از جمله عوارض دیگر این گیاه ایجاد مشکلات رودی- معدی، اریتم، ورم و خارش شدید به علت ظهور سریع وزیکول ها در مصرف توام گیاه همراه با میوه است.
این دارو ممکن است به صورت منفی با داروهای ضد افسردگی از دسته مونوآمینو اکسیدازها(maoi) تداخل کنند.دیگر  اینکه در بیماران مصرف کننده داروهای ضد پلاکت و ضد انعقاد، از مصرف جینکو به خاطر ضدیت مکانیزم اینها، پرهیز شود. وقتی با وارفارین توام مصرف شود، جینکوبیلوبا می تواند خون ریزی دهنده و افزاینده فشارخون همراه با تیازیدهای مدر باشد. نیز این گیاه وقتی با ترازودون مصرف شود ریسک کما را بالا می برد.

----------


## Dr Baq3r

تو صفحه اول عوارضو فوایدشو نوشتم

----------


## joozef

*کافور؛ 
کافور بخور، عین اسب درس میخونی : ))*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *کافور؛ 
> کافور بخور، عین اسب درس میخونی : ))*



داداش کافر برای یه چیز دیگ نبود ؟  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (23): 

یعنی همون یه چیز دیگ نمیزاره ما پسرا درس بخونیم ؟  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## joozef

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza_mo


داداش کافر برای یه چیز دیگ نبود ؟ 

یعنی همون یه چیز دیگ نمیزاره ما پسرا درس بخونیم ؟ 


exactly : ))))))))))))))))))) 
واسه من که تنها مشکل همینه :/*

----------


## Hello

به نظرم جينکو، زینک و قرص ماهی خوبه ولی ريتالين اصلا فکرشم نکن من درمورد عوارض جانبيش چیزی نمی گم چون دوستان همه چی رو گفتن تازه اگه روز آخر عوارض بدی داد چی؟
اینو بهت میگم چون خودم مصرف کردم .بسته به متابولیسمت و مقداری که مصرف کردی حدود 2 تا 4 ساعت دووم مياره و اگه حتی گوش نکردی و مصرف کردی بیش تر از 10mg نباشه حتی دکترا رو دیدم که فقط 1/4 قرص 10 رو برا یه هفته اي تجویز میکنن در هر حال بعد این زمان من خودم حملات اظطراب و سردرد و افسردگی شدیدی میگرفتم که چند روزی دوون میاورد مخصوصا افسردگی و حوصله ی درس نداشتم به نظرت اون 4 ساعت اصلا ارزش از دست رفتن چند روز رو داشت؟ تازه سرعتتم مياره پایین چون تمرکزت زیادی ميره بالا حداقل به سرم این بلا رو آورد تازه حملات اظطراب چند تا از علائمش تنگی نفس ، افزایش تپش قلب (حتی بعضی ها با مشکل قلبی این حس رو اشتباه ميگيرن)، سرگيجگي و اون انرژی که هنگام اظطراب می گیری میخوای بزاری فرار کنی و نتونی سر جات بشيني بهم نگو تو این شرایط میتونی تمرکز کنی تازه امکان وقوع عوارض جانبی در استفاده های اول بیشتر دیده میشه و مدتی طول می کشه بدن بهش عادت کنه یه نکته ی دیگه بعد مصرفش مغزت نمیتونه مثل قبل تمرکز کنه و باید مدتی بگزره تازه برو خدا رو شکر کن پیش فعالی نداری و به این دارو ها هم نیازی نداري
اینا تجربیات من بود در هر حال انتخاب با خودت

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_عاغا دوستان این جینکو رو بدون نسخه میدن داروخونه ها؟؟_

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

این قرصا ها برای بیمارانه نه افراد سالم
اما زینک مثل کلسیم و ... جزو مواد معدنیه اما بازم باید زیر نظر پزشک باشه
شوخی با کبد الکی نیست .

----------


## Hello

> _عاغا دوستان این جینکو رو بدون نسخه میدن داروخونه ها؟؟_


فک کنم آره  چون تا اونجایی که یادم میاد  یکی از دوستام بدون نسخه گرفت

----------


## magicboy

> *
> 
> exactly : ))))))))))))))))))) 
> واسه من که تنها مشکل همینه :/*


تو مملکتی که 
پسرای 18 ساله هاش دنبال خانوم 40 ساله هستن
و مردای 40 ساله تو نخ دختر 18 ساله 
کافوری ها پاک ترینن
(چنین گفت زردشت.نیچه)

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> تو مملکتی که 
> پسرای 18 ساله هاش دنبال خانوم 40 ساله هستن
> و مردای 40 ساله تو نخ دختر 18 ساله 
> کافوری ها پاک ترینن
> (چنین گفت زردشت.نیچه)


خخخخخخخخخخ . واقعیته والا
حالا کافور از کجا گیر میرای شما ؟؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## nacli

عاغا ناموسا این مسخره بازی ها چیه؟  :Yahoo (4): اینور تایپیک قرص اونور تایپیک تقلب  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## کـاملیـا

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



خخخخخخخخخخ . واقعیته والا
حالا کافور از کجا گیر میرای شما ؟؟


عطاری میتونی پیدا کنی  : ‌|*

----------


## Hello

> به هیچ وجه ریتالین مصرف نکن
> من عصاره جینکو (جینکو ویتون) رو یکی دو بار خوردم فوق العاده بد مزه هست ! اگه از پس خوردنش بر بیای تاثیرات خوبی داره


قرص جينکو رو ميفروشن

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *
> 
> عطاری میتونی پیدا کنی : ‌|*


برای من سواله که شما چرا باید بدونی کجا پیدا میشه ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (21):  در ضمن مصرف کافور بی رویه باعث مسمومیت میشه ! همینطوری که نمیشه مصرف کرد باید ازین قرص های گیاهی میلیگرمی باشه



> قرص جينکو رو ميفروشن


قرصش رو شما مصرف کردی ؟ تاثیر داره ؟؟ یه نفر میگفت قرصش تاثیر منفی میذاره

----------


## Dj.ALI

من این قرصا رو گرفتم از فردا تا یه سال دیگه بخورم :Yahoo (4): 

قرص امگا 3 روزی یک عدد :Yahoo (16): 
سیپروهپتادین روزی دو عدد :Yahoo (15): 
مولتی ویتامین روزی یک عدد :Yahoo (79): 
فرفولیک روزی یک عدد :Yahoo (3):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> من این قرصا رو گرفتم از فردا تا یه سال دیگه بخورم
> 
> قرص امگا 3 روزی یک عدد
> سیپروهپتادین روزی دو عدد
> مولتی ویتامین روزی یک عدد
> فرفولیک روزی یک عدد


سیپروهپتادین چرا ؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> من این قرصا رو گرفتم از فردا تا یه سال دیگه بخورم
> 
> قرص امگا 3 روزی یک عدد
> سیپروهپتادین روزی دو عدد
> مولتی ویتامین روزی یک عدد
> فرفولیک روزی یک عدد


بدون تایید پزشک ؟!  :Yahoo (110): 
بدون تجویز پزشک که نمیشه خودت واسه خودت قرص مصرف کنی !!! فردا آوردوز کردی چی ؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> سیپروهپتادین چرا ؟؟؟؟


سپروهپتادینو خریدم تا اشتهام بشتر بشه لااقل هر وعده غذا سه چهار تا بشقاب بخورم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> بدون تایید پزشک ؟! 
> بدون تجویز پزشک که نمیشه خودت واسه خودت قرص مصرف کنی !!! فردا آوردوز کردی چی ؟


یکی از اقواممون داروخونه داره...از اون پرسیدم....تازه پول قرصا رو هم ندادم فقط رفتم برداشتم اومدم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nacli

> سپروهپتادینو خریدم تا اشتهام بشتر بشه لااقل هر وعده غذا سه چهار تا بشقاب بخورم


داداش چیزی سراغ نداری من بخورم اشتهام کم شه؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nacli

> *
> 
> عطاری میتونی پیدا کنی  : ‌|*


بریم عطاری بگیم دو کیلو کافور بده؟  :Yahoo (4):  شرفمون ک ب باد میره

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> یکی از اقواممون داروخونه داره...از اون پرسیدم....تازه پول قرصا رو هم ندادم فقط رفتم برداشتم اومدم


کسی که داروخونه داره فقط میتونه نسبت به اینکه چطوری مصرف کنی نظر بده ! نه اینکه مصرف کنی یا نه !!! نظر خودته ولی با یه دکتر عمومی هم شده یه مشورت بکنی بد نیست ! (میزنی کبدت رو ناکار میکنی!)

----------


## nacli

> *
> 
> exactly : ))))))))))))))))))) 
> واسه من که تنها مشکل همینه :/*


عاغا قرصش وجود نداره؟  :Yahoo (4):  آخه یه جوریه بری عطاری بگی کافور میخوام :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zn.d

ریتالین واسه روز کنکور خیلی بده
ریتالین خاصیتش این جوریه که واسه یادگیری به درد میخوره،نه روز کنکور که میخوایی داده های ذهنت رو روی کاغذ بیاری
دوستم تجربه تلخی با ریتالین داشته،البته تو کنکور سراسری نبوده ولی توی یکی از کنکور ها ریتالین خورده و خراب کرده،وعین حال که ریتالین رو موقع درس خوندن و قبل کنکورش میخورد و نتیجه خوبی میگرفت
البته ریتالین واسه درس خوندن هم واسه بعضی اشخاص جواب میده،نه همه

----------


## joozef

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



برای من سواله که شما چرا باید بدونی کجا پیدا میشه ؟؟؟  در ضمن مصرف کافور بی رویه باعث مسمومیت میشه ! همینطوری که نمیشه مصرف کرد باید ازین قرص های گیاهی میلیگرمی باشه



کاکام 
کافور یه چیزی مث صابونه 
میزنن به آدم مرده تا بو تعفن نگیره وقتی میخوان بزارنش تو قبر
بو گو.ه میده 
البته به عقیده خودشون، میگن بو عطر میده :/ 

بعد تو دانشگام اینارو میکنن تو حلق من و شما تا شهوات و میل جنسی مون بخوابه مثلا. 
والا من که اثری ازش ندیدم، دیده شده تقویت هم میکنه : ))))))))) 
البته ضررم داره واسه بدن ولی به بهشت زورکی ش به قول آقایون می ارزه !! :/*

----------


## joozef

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir76hossein


عاغا قرصش وجود نداره؟  آخه یه جوریه بری عطاری بگی کافور میخوام


به نظرم از اینکه بری داروخونه آدامس کدکس (  ) بگیری، راحت تره. 
منم اول روم نمیشد*

----------


## Dj.ALI

> کسی که داروخونه داره فقط میتونه نسبت به اینکه چطوری مصرف کنی نظر بده ! نه اینکه مصرف کنی یا نه !!! نظر خودته ولی با یه دکتر عمومی هم شده یه مشورت بکنی بد نیست ! (میزنی کبدت رو ناکار میکنی!)


داداش این هایی که در داروخونه هستند همشون دکترن....دو دکتر داروساز و 5 دکتر دیگه در داروخونه دارن فعالیت میکنن..همین قوممون هم خودش دکتره...مشکلی پیش نمیاد :Yahoo (79):

----------


## joozef

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dj.ALI


داداش این هایی که در داروخونه هستند همشون دکترن....دو دکتر داروساز و 5 دکتر دیگه در داروخونه دارن فعالیت میکنن..همین قوممون هم خودش دکتره...مشکلی پیش نمیاد


داداش قربون دستت واسه منم بپرس مصرف 

ال کارنیتین 
ال آرژینین 
آمینواسید شاخه ای 

ضرر داره یا نه ؟*

----------


## Dj.ALI

> داداش چیزی سراغ نداری من بخورم اشتهام کم شه؟


بله موجوده :Yahoo (4): 

یکی از داروهای مهار کننده اشتها فنترمین است FDA داروی های سرکوب کننده  اشتهای Beviq را برای استفاده طولانی مدت در درمان چاقی تایید کرده است و  عوارض جانبی آن سردرد، سرگیجه و خستگی است داروی Qsymia ترکیب فنترمین با  توپیرامات ( داروی میگرن و تشنج ) سبب کاهش وزن می شود و در زنان باردار  ممنوع است توپیرامات سبب از دست دادن وزن از طریق راه های مختلف ( احساس  پری، کاهش طعم غذا و افزایش سوخت  کالری ) می شود از داروهای مهار کننده  جذب چربی هم استفاده می شود این داروها ازشکسته شدن و جذب چربی ها جلوگیری  می کنند و این چربی با اجابت مزاج دفع می شود. اورلیستات تنها دارو از این  نوع است که سبب می شود حدود 30 درصد چربی مواد غذایی جذب نشود این دارو با  نسخه تجاری زنیکال  Xenical و بیشتر به عنوان ALLi شناخته می شود. این دارو هنگامی که همراه  یک رژیم غذایی کم چربی و کم کالری مصرف شود منجر به 5 – 10 % کاهش وزن می  شود. در کوتاه مدت ممکن است به کاهش خطرات چاقی منجر شود. ولی در دراز مدت  اثر آنها ثابت نشده است. وقتی این دارو ها به مدت طولانی مصرف شوند خطراتی  مانند ( اعتیاد در تمام داروها به جز داروی ارلیستات، تولرسانس دارو پس از  شش ماه و عوارض جانبی ) می شود. به علت عوارض جانبی ( افزایش ضربان قلب،  افزایش فشار خون، عرق کردن، یبوست، بی خوابی، تشنگی بیش از حد، خواب  الودگی، سبکی سر، گرفتگی بینی، خشکی دهان، سردرد و اضطراب ) بسیاری از  داروهای کاهش وزن در کوتاه مدت برای افراد چاق استفاده می شود. برخی از  عوارض جانبی ارلیستات مانند ( کرامپ های شکمی، دفع گاز، نشت مدفوع چرب،  افزایش تعداد حرکات روده، ناتوانی در کنترل اجابت مزاج ) می باشد که  معمولاً خفیف و موقتی است. این عوارض با خوردن غذاهایی که چربی بالایی مصرف  می کنند بدتر می شود مصرف ارلیستات برخی از ویتامین های محلول در چربی را  کاهش می دهد لذا خوردن یک قرص مولتی ویتامین حداقل دو ساعت قبل یا بعد از  مصرف دارو توصیه می شود مصرف داروی توپیرامات در بارداری سبب شکاف لب و کام  در نوزادان می شود. داروی Qsyma نیز در افراد مبتلا به گلوکوم یا پرکاری  تیروئید نباید استفاده شود و در بیماران قلبی، سکته مغزی توصیه نمی شود به  بیماران توصیه می شود با مصرف دارو به طور منظم ضربان قلب خود را چک کنند.  این داروهای کاهش وزن برای همه افراد مناسب نیست مثلا مطالعات محدودی از  اثرات این داروها در افراد پیر و کودکان وجود دارد. قبل از استفاده از  داروهای لاغری، شما باید پزشک را از داشتن ( آلرژی، بارداری یا شیردهی :Yahoo (76): ،  دیابت، فشار خون بالا،  بیماری قلبی، صرع ( تشنج )، بیماری های کلیوی، کوری تدریجی، سوءمصرف الکل  یا داروها، تیروئید بیش از حد فعال ( پرکاری تیروئید )، افسردگی یا سایر  بیماری های روانی،سردرد میگرن نیاز به دارو، برنامه ریزی برای عمل جراحی نیاز به بیهوشی عمومی، بارداری  و یا قصد باردار شدن :Yahoo (76):  و تغذیه با شیر مادر ) مطلع کنید. برخی از داروهای  سرکوب کننده اشتها ممکن است سبب گیجی، سبکی سر شود که در موقع مصرف این  داروها نیاید رانندگی کرد. :Yahoo (106):

----------


## magicboy

> داداش چیزی سراغ نداری من بخورم اشتهام کم شه؟


چگونه در ده روز 10 کیلو کم کنیم
.
.
.
.
.
.
کمتر بلمبون
#پاسخگوی_ملت

----------


## magicboy

> *
> 
> عطاری میتونی پیدا کنی  : ‌|*


ماشالا اطلاعات عمومی پردیس....

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *
> 
> exactly : ))))))))))))))))))) 
> واسه من که تنها مشکل همینه :/*


دختری که  :Yahoo (21): 

شرمند اجی  :Yahoo (21): 
ولی حرف خوبی زدی منم شاید تست کنم ._.

----------


## optician

> همون طور ک پرسیدم نظر شما راجع ب استفاده از این قرصا چیه؟
> جینکوتیدی،زینک،روغن ماهی از الان تا کنکور؟
> رتیالین برا روز کنکور؟؟؟


ریتالین عوارض زیادی داره... بیخوابی یا کسلی میتونه از عوارض متقن باشه مصرف نکنی بهتره ... به نظر تو چند نفر از هزار نفر اول کنکور ریتالین مصرف میکنن؟!
درباره جینکوتیدی   :Yahoo (4):  آیا شما مشکل حافظه یا یادگیری داری؟!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> ریتالین عوارض زیادی داره... بیخوابی یا کسلی میتونه از عوارض متقن باشه مصرف نکنی بهتره ... به نظر تو چند نفر از هزار نفر اول کنکور ریتالین مصرف میکنن؟!
> درباره جینکوتیدی   آیا شما مشکل حافظه یا یادگیری داری؟!



جینکو برای تقویت حافظس یا کسی که مشکل داره فقط بدرد اون میخوره ؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*حالا واقعن یه قرص بی ضرر پیدا نمیشه واسه رفع خستگی و بی حوصلگی و خواب و ... ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Mariyana

> *حالا واقعن یه قرص بی ضرر پیدا نمیشه واسه رفع خستگی و بی حوصلگی و خواب و ... ؟؟؟؟*


ورزش
روزي نيم ساعت -٤٠ دقيقه ( اگه ميخواي علاوه بر شادابي و سرحالي مغزت رو غجفرم هم بمونه هيكلت) وگرنه ١٥ مين ورزش بكن
ورزش هاي شاد و متحرك و باموسيقي ( ايراني ها نميگما واسه پيرمرد ١٠٠ ساله است ! خارجي مثل شانتي هر كدوم از برنامه هاش كه شد يا زومبا و... شاد و هيجاني باشه)  خيلييي تاثير داره من خودم يه مدت مديديه روخط قرص تقويتي ام براي رفع اين مشكلات و حتي افزايش تمركز ذهني و سرحال بودن چيزي بهتر از ورزش نيافتم

----------


## .Mohamad.

اقا ریتالین کسی میتونه جور کنه تو مشهد خریدارم ازش . پ خ کنه

----------


## .Mohamad.

> جینکو برای تقویت حافظس یا کسی که مشکل داره فقط بدرد اون میخوره ؟


کپسول گیاهی جینکو بیلوبا ، برای تقویت حافظه و نشاط و همچنین رفع مشکلات جنسی از قبیل انزال زودرس و کمی نیرو جنسی استفاده میشه.

----------


## Saeed735

کلا  اینطور دارو هارو استفاده نکنید....میتونید گیاهی به اسم کندر رو بگیرین و از اون استفاده کنید...صدردرصد بهتر از این دارو هاست..عوارض جانبی هم نداره....

----------


## optician

> *حالا واقعن یه قرص بی ضرر پیدا نمیشه واسه رفع خستگی و بی حوصلگی و خواب و ... ؟؟؟؟*


هر ماده ی شیمیایی که وارد بدن میشه سود و زیان داره

رفع خستگی B Complex میتونه خوب باشه ولی قبل از خواب نخورید ( البته B C زیاد مشکلات خودش رو هم داره )
بی حوصلگی که قرص نداره :Yahoo (4):  ولی خوردن مولتی کافه بدون شکر یا با شکر کم مفیده

درباره خواب ! منظورت مشکل خوب الودگی هست؟!

مشکلات خواب دو دسته کلی هستن

1- دیر خوابی: اگه بیشتر از نیم ساعت طول بکشه خوابت ببره میگن دیر خوابی

2- گسسته خوابی: اگه در طول شب بیشتر از نیم ساعت بیدار باشی میشه گسسته خوابی

مورد 1 و 2 نهایتا منجر به کسلی ، بی حوصلگی ، خوب آلودگی صبح میشه

اما دلیل مورد 1 و 2 این هست که زمانی که بدن نیاز به خواب داره قسمت تفکر مغز فعال میمونه و هیپوتالاموس نمیتونه خواب رو تنظیم کنه...

این مشکل برای بچه های کنکوری عادی هست چون استرس زیادی بهشون وارد میشه و خیلی ها با اینکه ساعت خواب خوبی دارن ولی بازهم بی حوصله هستن

حالا هرکاری میتونید بکنید موقع خواب فکر نکنید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط optician


هر ماده ی شیمیایی که وارد بدن میشه سود و زیان داره

رفع خستگی B Complex میتونه خوب باشه ولی قبل از خواب نخورید ( البته B C زیاد مشکلات خودش رو هم داره )
بی حوصلگی که قرص نداره ولی خوردن مولتی کافه بدون شکر یا با شکر کم مفیده

درباره خواب ! منظورت مشکل خوب الودگی هست؟!

مشکلات خواب دو دسته کلی هستن

1- دیر خوابی: اگه بیشتر از نیم ساعت طول بکشه خوابت ببره میگن دیر خوابی

2- گسسته خوابی: اگه در طول شب بیشتر از نیم ساعت بیدار باشی میشه گسسته خوابی

مورد 1 و 2 نهایتا منجر به کسلی ، بی حوصلگی ، خوب آلودگی صبح میشه

اما دلیل مورد 1 و 2 این هست که زمانی که بدن نیاز به خواب داره قسمت تفکر مغز فعال میمونه و هیپوتالاموس نمیتونه خواب رو تنظیم کنه...

این مشکل برای بچه های کنکوری عادی هست چون استرس زیادی بهشون وارد میشه و خیلی ها با اینکه ساعت خواب خوبی دارن ولی بازهم بی حوصله هستن

حالا هرکاری میتونید بکنید موقع خواب فکر نکنید


نه استرسی نه تلاشی نه چیزی
ولی الکی خسته میشم ساعت 12 خوابم میبره (دیرخوابم نیستم) صبحم دیر بیدار میشم
تنبلللللللم تنببببببببببل*

----------


## .Mohamad.

> *
> 
> نه استرسی نه تلاشی نه چیزی
> ولی الکی خسته میشم ساعت 12 خوابم میبره (دیرخوابم نیستم) صبحم دیر بیدار میشم
> تنبلللللللم تنببببببببببل*


روزانه دو عدد انار مشکل شما رو کاملا رفع میکنه


----------------------

ریتالین مشهد خریداریم

----------


## Amin ZD

یه قرص هست به اسم wellman 
این قرص توی بسته های 30 عددی هست و قیمت بالایی داره (بالای 50 هزار تومن)
قبلا از یه دکتر خواستم واسم مولتی ویتامین بنویسه اینو نوشت 
عالی بود عالی 
البته تولید انگلستان هست نمیدونم الانم میاد یه یا نه 
یه مدت نمیزاشتن بیاد ، انواع : اسپورت - مردانه - 50+ - 70+  و... داره

----------


## doctor reza

ریتالین که اصن هیچی نمیگم نرین سراغش

اماپدربزرگم یکم فراموشی داشت بردیمش دکتر یک قرصی دادبعدیکماه الان حافظش خوبه :Yahoo (4): 
اسمش جینکوبیلوبا است...ایرانیش نزدیک پنج تومنه،فرانسویش 15تومن بود...فرانسوی روبگیری کمکت میکنه!

امامن یک چیزبهتری پیشنهادمیکنم:شربت کندر.فک کنم یکم گرون باشه اما خیلی خلیی مفیده،هیچ عارضه ای هم نداره

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ریتالین که اصن هیچی نمیگم نرین سراغش
> 
> اماپدربزرگم یکم فراموشی داشت بردیمش دکتر یک قرصی دادبعدیکماه الان حافظش خوبه
> اسمش جینکوبیلوبا است...ایرانیش نزدیک پنج تومنه،فرانسویش 15تومن بود...فرانسوی روبگیری کمکت میکنه!
> 
> امامن یک چیزبهتری پیشنهادمیکنم:شربت کندر.فک کنم یکم گرون باشه اما خیلی خلیی مفیده،هیچ عارضه ای هم نداره


جینکو بیلوبا اسم اون گیاهه . اسم دارویی که پدربزرگتون مصرف میکنن دقیقا چیه ؟ جینکوتیدی ؟ جینکوویتون ؟ جینکوسان؟؟؟
من جینکوویتون که ایرانیه رو مصرف میکنم فوق العاده بد مزست نمیشه خوردش ...

فک کنم اونی که شما میگی این باشه که فرانسویه :

----------


## doctor reza

> جینکو بیلوبا اسم اون گیاهه . اسم دارویی که پدربزرگتون مصرف میکنن دقیقا چیه ؟ جینکوتیدی ؟ جینکوویتون ؟ جینکوسان؟؟؟
> من جینکوویتون که ایرانیه رو مصرف میکنم فوق العاده بد مزست نمیشه خوردش ...


اسمش جینکوبیلوبا
لاتین همینونوشته روش...

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_عاغا جینکورو داروخونه ها بدون نسخه میدن؟؟_

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> _عاغا جینکورو داروخونه ها بدون نسخه میدن؟؟_


آره یه مولتی ویتامین گیاهیه همه جا دارن ولی توصیه میکنم عصارش رو نخری

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> آره یه مولتی ویتامین گیاهیه همه جا دارن ولی توصیه میکنم عصارش رو نخری



من اگه مزه زهره مارو هم بده میخورم  :Yahoo (21):  فقط بگو اثر میکنه ؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## soheilp

> همون طور ک پرسیدم نظر شما راجع ب استفاده از این قرصا چیه؟
> جینکوتیدی،زینک،روغن ماهی از الان تا کنکور؟
> رتیالین برا روز کنکور؟؟؟


حرام اندر حرام است.یه وقت نخوری ریتالین و اینارو.حالا روغن کبد ماهی مشکلی نداره اما بقیه رو بی خیال.دوپینگ نکن یه وقت دوپینگت سر کنکور در میاد.

----------


## AmirAria

من فقط شربت جینکو ویتون استفاده میکنم که تاثیر خوبی داشته .
موردی هم نداشته چون گیاهیه .
بقیش رو نمیدونم .
خوشمزه هم هستا حرف @mohammacl رو که میگه بدمزه است باور نکنید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> حرام اندر حرام است.یه وقت نخوری ریتالین و اینارو.حالا روغن کبد ماهی مشکلی نداره اما بقیه رو بی خیال.دوپینگ نکن یه وقت دوپینگت سر کنکور در میاد.

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> من فقط شربت جینکو ویتون استفاده میکنم که تاثیر خوبی داشته .
> موردی هم نداشته چون گیاهیه .
> بقیش رو نمیدونم .
> خوشمزه هم هستا حرف @mohammacl رو که میگه بدمزه است باور نکنید


فعلا باید خونوادمو راضی کنم ک جینکوتیدی چیز بدی نیس وگرنه خودم مشکلی ندارم

----------


## Dr Baq3r

الان باید بریم داروخونه چی بگیم . قرص جینکوتیدی شربت عصاره ...؟؟؟ یا اسم فرانسویش قیمتش چقدی هس؟
این سایت گفته ایرانیش 8 تومنه 
http://www.darukade.com/Products/DAK-1995/Ginko-TD

اینم گفته 
درمان افسردگي
ضد التهاب
آنتی اکسیدان
درمان علامتی معلولیت ذهنی از جمله کاهش حافظه ، ناتوانی در تمرکز حواس ، دپرسیون
درمان لنگش متناوب
زنگ زدن گوش (با ریشه عروقی)

----------


## مسعود قهرمانی

به نظر من از دارو و قرص  و اینجور چیزا استفاده نکنید.
واسه کنکور لزومی به انجام اینطور کارا نیست.

----------


## PUZZLE

من ایرانیش خوردم منظورم همون جینکوتیدی ولی تاثیری ندیدم 
توی همین سایت داروکده که سایت معتبریه توی قسمت تقویت حافظش برید فرانسویش میبینین قیمتش 15 تومنه اسم شرکتش vitarmonyl
خود سایت مکمل جین سینگ +جینکو پیشنهاد میده از شرکت nutri force که قیمتش خیلی زیاده 81100 تومن 
من همون 15 تومنی میخورم خیلی راضیم واقعا تاثیر داره

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

آدم بعضی اوقاتی فکرمیکنه تواین انجمن  درباری همه چیزبحث میشه جزکنکور.ولله ماکنکوردادیم نه قرص خوردیم نه شربت نه چیزه دیگه ای باباقرص چیه :Yahoo (31):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> آدم بعضی اوقاتی فکرمیکنه تواین انجمن  درباری همه چیزبحث میشه جزکنکور.ولله ماکنکوردادیم نه قرص خوردیم نه شربت نه چیزه دیگه ای باباقرص چیه


اول اره رو تیز کن بعد درختت رو ببر !

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> من اگه مزه زهره مارو هم بده میخورم  فقط بگو اثر میکنه ؟


این شربته رو من چار پنج بار بیشتر نخوردم ولی 90 درصد میگن اثرات خوب و محسوسی داره بعد از دو هفته . ولی شما میخوای بخری همون کپسول فرانسویش رو بخر که مطمئن تره

----------


## nacli

> چگونه در ده روز 10 کیلو کم کنیم
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> کمتر بلمبون
> #پاسخگوی_ملت


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  
نمیشه ناموسا

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> آدم بعضی اوقاتی فکرمیکنه تواین انجمن  درباری همه چیزبحث میشه جزکنکور.ولله ماکنکوردادیم نه قرص خوردیم نه شربت نه چیزه دیگه ای باباقرص چیه


مگه به جز تجربیا بقیه هم درس میخونن  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_عاغا داروخانه نداشت کجاها دارن این جینکورو؟؟_

----------


## dorsa.1998

تقریبا همشون زییییییییییییاد ضرری ندارن به جزززززززززززز ریتالین که سرشار از ضرره!!!یه وقت استفاده نکنید هاااا!!!معتاد میشید بعد دیگه همه چیز کنکور پر پر!!!خخخخ شوخی کردم...معتاد نمیشید ولی خیلی عوارض داره...بین خودمون بمونه(من یه بار یکی از دوستام واسم یدونه اورد....وقتی خوردمش به معنای واقعی از دنیا بیرووون رفتم...توهم میزنید...و این جور چیزا دیگه)
زینک هم که ضرری نداره!!!

----------


## Nastaran74

عچپپپپپپپپپ ینی کنکوریا هم قرص مصرف میکنن :Yahoo (110): .... :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (76): .همینم مونده قرصی مرصی شم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> عچپپپپپپپپپ ینی کنکوریا هم قرص مصرف میکنن.....همینم مونده قرصی مرصی شم


مرصی ک رئیس جمهور مصر بود ولش کن کنکورو بچسب . همه ک مث شما باهوش نیستن ک  :Yahoo (3):  تازه این جینکوتیدی برا افسردگی هم تجویز میشه و نتیجه هم میده - البته فقط تو اینترنت خوندم - اگه اینطوری باشه برا خیلیا ک از صب تا شب  فقط تو ی اتاق هستنو فقط درس میخونن و اصلا انجمن هم نمیان- خوبه(مث خودم :Yahoo (4): ) ارزون هم هست ایرانیش 100 تاش 8 تومنه و خوباش هم 15

----------


## atena.kh

قرصه جینگوراپارسال یه روانپزشک بهم گفت خوردم...تاثیرش3/4ساعته ولی بدنبود

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> قرصه جینگوراپارسال یه روانپزشک بهم گفت خوردم...تاثیرش3/4ساعته ولی بدنبود


تاثیرش چ جوریه ؟مگه چیکار میکنه!؟

----------


## lili96666

ازی دارو ساز بپرس

----------


## atena.kh

> تاثیرش چ جوریه ؟مگه چیکار میکنه!؟


یکم تمرکزازیادمیکنه!یکمانه خیلی
موفق باشید :Yahoo (99):

----------


## LAZAR

اولا ریتالین 2 نمونه موحود هست : ایرانی و سویسی
داروخونه هم فقط با نسخه میده .من مصرف کردم.حقیقتش یجور تلقینه و اثرش به ازای هر قرص حدود 3 تا 4 ساعت هرچی هم دوز رو بالا ببری نتیچه عکس میده
و اگر کسی بخواد روز کنکور مصرف کنه گند میزنه چون یه حسه مبهمی به ادم میده(البته سویسیش)و بنظرم اصلا مناسب نیست 
نهایتا خواستین مصرف کنید چیزی نوشابه انرژی بگیرید اونم روزی یکبار مصرف کنید اونم اول صبح تا خوابتون نگیره

----------


## mahsa92

من سرترالين (از خانواده ريتالين) نصف نمونه ايراني خوردم ظهر
دقيقا تا ٤٨ساعت نميتونستم بخوابم
درسم نداشتما ولي خوابم نميبرد
پاهام داغ شده بود و شديدا بي قرار بودم يعني انرژيمو برده بود بالا همش دلم ميخواست يكاري انجام بدم


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## reza_m.d.d

> من سرترالين (از خانواده ريتالين) نصف نمونه ايراني خوردم ظهر
> دقيقا تا ٤٨ساعت نميتونستم بخوابم
> درسم نداشتما ولي خوابم نميبرد
> پاهام داغ شده بود و شديدا بي قرار بودم يعني انرژيمو برده بود بالا همش دلم ميخواست يكاري انجام بدم
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


خب پس لازم شد یه نمونشو مصرف کنیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Nastaran74

> مرصی ک رئیس جمهور مصر بود ولش کن کنکورو بچسب . همه ک مث شما باهوش نیستن ک  تازه این جینکوتیدی برا افسردگی هم تجویز میشه و نتیجه هم میده - البته فقط تو اینترنت خوندم - اگه اینطوری باشه برا خیلیا ک از صب تا شب  فقط تو ی اتاق هستنو فقط درس میخونن و اصلا انجمن هم نمیان- خوبه(مث خودم) ارزون هم هست ایرانیش 100 تاش 8 تومنه و خوباش هم 15


.........پ بگو چیهههههه نگو ای رقیبای ما همه قرصی ان :Yahoo (4):  از این به بعد باید از نفرات برتر کنکور ازمایش گرفته بشه تا مشخص شه کی دوپینگ کرده و قرص خورده :Yahoo (4): ....اتیش بگیره پوووووول جهنم ضرر 7 تمن هم بذار روش خارجیشو بگیر تو  که انگار سرت تو حسابه داداش :Yahoo (4): ...ایرانیه ممکنه نتیجه عکس بده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hello

> من سرترالين (از خانواده ريتالين) نصف نمونه ايراني خوردم ظهر
> دقيقا تا ٤٨ساعت نميتونستم بخوابم
> درسم نداشتما ولي خوابم نميبرد
> پاهام داغ شده بود و شديدا بي قرار بودم يعني انرژيمو برده بود بالا همش دلم ميخواست يكاري انجام بدم
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


خوش به حالت من که همش خوابم میومد و خسته و کوفته بودم ساعت 7-8 هم میخوابیدم

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> .........پ بگو چیهههههه نگو ای رقیبای ما همه قرصی ان از این به بعد باید از نفرات برتر کنکور ازمایش گرفته بشه تا مشخص شه کی دوپینگ کرده و قرص خورده....اتیش بگیره پوووووول جهنم ضرر 7 تمن هم بذار روش خارجیشو بگیر تو  که انگار سرت تو حسابه داداش...ایرانیه ممکنه نتیجه عکس بده


راهنمایی خوبی بود حتما بهش فک میکنم :Yahoo (23): 
وقتی ب ی تک رقمی میگی ک چیکار کردی رتبت خوب شده مگه نمیگن کتاب درسی !! وقتی ک اسم کتابای تستو کلاساشونو نمیگن چطور انتظار داری ک بگن از ی سری مکمل استفاده میکردن

----------


## Dr Baq3r

راجع ب رتیالین حتما با ی پزشک مشورت کنین قبلش اما جینکوتیدی طبق گفته دوستان و البته تحقیق خودم فک نکنم چیز بدی باشه

----------


## محمدرضا 95

قرص انرژی میخواین فقط well man البته با توجه به جنسیت فرق میکنه ! 

من با نسخه متخصص مصرف میکردم !!! واقعا بهم انرژی میداد ! چیر خاصی هم نیست ترکیبی ار چندین ویتامین و مواد معدنی مختلفه !

----------


## Nastaran74

> راهنمایی خوبی بود حتما بهش فک میکنم
> وقتی ب ی تک رقمی میگی ک چیکار کردی رتبت خوب شده مگه نمیگن کتاب درسی !! وقتی ک اسم کتابای تستو کلاساشونو نمیگن چطور انتظار داری ک بگن از ی سری مکمل استفاده میکردن


..ای خدا رحمت کنه امواتتو هیچ چیز تو کنکور حتی قوانین و زر مفتای سازمان سنجش اینقد بمن فشار نمیاره که این رتبه برترا میگن ما هیچ موسسه ای نمیرفتیم و هیچ کمک درسی استفاده نمیکردیم من الان دوساله بابام هی میگه ببین رتبه یک گفته هیچ موسسه ای نرفته شش ماه بعد عکساشو رو مجله های سنجش و کانون و گزینه دو هست و دارن تبلیغ کتاببای ابی و زردو میکنن :Yahoo (4): ..........میخوان بگن مثلا ما پدر اجدادا مخ تشریف داریم روزی 15 ساعت درس نخونن ببینم چطوووو رتبه میشن  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  حالا گذشته از قرصایی که استفاده میکنن :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Nastaran74

کم کم  همه بروبچ قرصی نفر به نفر دارن لو میدن...خوب بروبچ دیگه چیا مصرف کنیم کسی قرص بهتر سراغ نداره؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Dr Baq3r

فعلا ک بین چند تا قرص جینکوتیدی رتبش بالاتره - اگه بقیه هم سراغ دارن بگن - البته خداروشکر هنو هیچی مصرف نکردم تا ببینم چی میشه

----------


## اردیبهشتی

جینکو بیلوبای کانادایی گرفتم
هنوز مصرف نکردم  :Yahoo (4): 


Sent from my iPad Air2 using Tapatalk

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> فعلا ک بین چند تا قرص جینکوتیدی رتبش بالاتره - اگه بقیه هم سراغ دارن بگن - البته خداروشکر هنو هیچی مصرف نکردم تا ببینم چی میشه


جینکو بیلوبا از اونم بهتره (فرانسوی 15 تومن)

----------


## Aguila Roja

به نظر من فقط فارماتون خوبه

----------


## Fatemeh76

*قرص چرا؟؟*

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> *قرص چرا؟؟*


 :Yahoo (77):

----------

